# What's everyone using for pipe insulation on the roof - solar project.



## stupe (Dec 8, 2008)

What are people using for pipe insulation on the roof that stays dry and won't be destroyed by the sun?  I'm sure I can buy the PVC pipe jackets that are found on commercial jobs but I'm guessing that stuff is expensive.  Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not running solar here, but my friends who are using solar DHW with a glycol loop piped up through the roof and back are just using the regular black foam pipe insulation used for basement heating pipe. Its held on with zip ties.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 8, 2008)

Rubatex insulation covered with PVC pipe. I split it lengthwise and resecure it with tie wraps in areas where I cant slip the rubatex in through the pipe in advance. For elbows, I use a 3M electrical tape that is typically used to cover over splices in electric cables (looks like super 33 but a lot wider).


----------



## steam man (Dec 9, 2008)

I had the same issues. You shouldn't use standard off the shelf harware store foam stuff. You can find the higher rated stuff like Armaflex HT good for like 320 deg. Its hard to find though. I used 3' long fiberglass high temp pipe insulation 1" thickness with the pvc jacketing all over. I also used the pvc tape for all the joints. I think I got it from www.buyinsulationproducts.com. or something like that. There are others. Shipped fast. I just know that there are plenty of solar insulations where the insulation melted off at higher temps. Do it right.

Mike


----------



## stupe (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Thanks Mike, that's exactly what I was looking for.  Prices don't seem too bad either.  

Mike


----------

